# Colour Quiz



## Sonyx (Mar 7, 2014)

I don't know if this has already been posted on here before but I think it's scarily accurate.
Took it a couple times since I didn't agree with the first one entirely on some parts but meshing it together I think it was on spot.

Take quiz here: ColorQuiz.com - The free five minute personality test!

My result.
ColorQuiz.com - The free five minute personality test!
ColorQuiz.com - The free five minute personality test!

EDIT: Tried selecting another gender in case it changed anything may have made the text go a bit screwy with pronouns
http://www.colorquiz.com/results.php?code=f,3,2,4,6,5,1,7,0,6,4,6,2,1,3,7,5,0,7&p=full


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

There is one quite like this on Astro.com. Anyhow:

ColorQuiz.com - The free five minute personality test!

I don't only find this pretty true(you try be in a situation where there is no job in sight, no college and no anything good), but it also fits my type as well. I think that we don't need to come down to Forer to see FiSe there. I mean, it's CLEARLY VISIBLE! Scary true(the same as Socio ESI descriptions are)...


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

I'd say it's... pretty accurate. Not super accurate. Good enough though-it's hard to get 100% accurate result with a set of ready descriptions. 
I suppose those who pick purple as their first colour have a high chance to get the "artistic" result bc somehow purple is always considered the artsy colour


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

Okay a quiz is not a poll guys...


----------



## Fuzzystorm (Jun 18, 2014)

I've taken this in the past and thought it was scarily accurate.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

My results:


* *





*Your Existing Situation*

"Searching for a close bond with others which are accepting and kind. Needs a safe, peaceful atmosphere."
*Your Stress Sources*

"Unfulfilled hopes have left her feeling uncertain and even a little fearful about the future. Needs to feel secure and avoid further disappointment; fears she will be looked over, lose her position, or lose respect. Has little hope that things will get better in time and her negative attitude leads her to place impossible demands on others or to compromise or bargain."
*Your Restrained Characteristics*

"His desire to avoid open conflict and tension forces her to put her desires on hold, even though she is feeling restrained and uneasy."
"Although she is able to find contentment through sexual activity, she feels hopeless to change her problems and difficulties and continues to make the best of what she has."
Current situations have left her feeling overwhelmed and tormented. Needs to avoid further activity or demands and concentrate on relaxing and becoming emotionally sound.
"Although she is able to find contentment through sexual activity, she feels hopeless to change her problems and difficulties and continues to make the best of what she has."
Feels as if too many walls and obstacles are standing in her way and that she is being forced to make compromises. she needs to put her own needs on hold for the time being.
*Your Desired Objective*

"Longs for tenderness and for a feeling of acceptance from a partner. Appreciates things that are beautiful, pleasing to the eye, and stylish."
*Your Actual Problem*

Disappointed because her hopes have not come to pass and she fears coming up with new goals will only lead to further disappointment. These conflicting emotions lead to a feeling of anxiety and depression. she tries to escape into a peaceful and calm relationship which offers encouragement and protection from further disappointment.




Much of it sounds correct, but much of it is also so general and common to people that there could be a lot of Forer in play.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

*Color Test - Results*


*Your Existing Situation*

"Organized and detail-oriented, he has a very precise and methodical manner. He needs relationships which offer him understanding, respect, and approval."
*
 




Your Stress Sources


*
* *





Looking to stand out in the crowd and wanting to keep his rank and status. His current situation is irritating him because he can't seem to find anybody out there who values the same high standards he does. He is feeling isolated and wants to give in to his carnal urges, but can't bring himself to appear weak in the eyes of others. Wants others to see his unique qualities and character but can't stand to come off as needy, so instead he has an ""I don't care"" attitude and pushing people away. He turns his back on those who criticizes his behavior, but beneath his indifference is a person who is in desperate need of approval."
*Your Restrained Characteristics*

Giving more than he is getting back and feels misunderstood and unappreciated. Feels he is being forced into compromising and even his close relationships leave him feeling emotional distant.
Is bothered when his needs and desires are misunderstood and he feels there is no one to turn to or rely on. His self-centered attitude can cause him to be easily offended.
Applies tough standards to his potential partner and demands an unrealistic perfection in his sex life.
Is bothered when his needs and desires are misunderstood and he feels there is no one to turn to or rely on. His self-centered attitude can cause him to be easily offended.
Feels as if too many walls and obstacles are standing in his way and that he is being forced to make compromises. He needs to put his own needs on hold for the time being.
*Your Desired Objective*

"Avoids conflict and disagreements. Prefers a peaceful, calm, and relaxing environment."
*Your Actual Problem*

"Inability to reach his goals, he is afraid to create or pursue new goals because he fears the rejection and let down they may cause him. He is feeling anxious and escapes by withdrawing into himself and protecting his emotions leaving him moody and depressed."
*Your Actual Problem #2*

His desire to be respected and to stand out from the crowd is not being satisfied and therefore he is feeling anxious. His normal friendly self is being held back and he refuses to become involved or participate with others in normal day to day activities.



- See more at: ColorQuiz.com - The free five minute personality test!

#2 http://www.colorquiz.com/results.php?code=m,0,1,2,5,3,4,6,7,4,0,1,2,5,3,4,6,7,1&p=full


----------



## Tigerruss (Nov 18, 2014)

I actually posted the Colorquiz on here before, so if you are curious about past results people had, here is the thread.
http://personalitycafe.com/personality-test-resources/396322-colorquiz.html

I personally have the hypothesis that the Color Quiz is actually highly correlated with emotional state. So, it will vary a lot depending on the mood you are in when you are taking it.

Anyways here was my result, and I think it is pretty accurate for the time being.
ColorQuiz.com - The free five minute personality test!

* *




Your Existing Situation

"Seeking for his own identity, is sensitive and seeks close nurturing relationships and environments. Has an eye for beauty and a desire to have his emotions protected and further developed."
Your Stress Sources

"Wishes for freedom and independence, free from limitations and restrictions except for the ones he choices to give himself."
Your Restrained Characteristics

"Tries to participate and involve himself in things going on around him; however, avoids conflict and arguments to reduce stress and tension."

"Feels he is carry more than his share of problems. He is flexible and laid back, sticking to his goals and working to overcome any difficulty."

"Feels he is carry more than his share of problems. He is flexible and laid back, sticking to his goals and working to overcome any difficulty."

Your Desired Objective

"Strives for full life which includes activities and experiences, as well as, a close relationship offering sexual and emotional satisfaction."
Your Actual Problem

"Fights resistance or limitations, and insists he is free to develop in his own way. Rewarded by accomplishing things on his own, with little to no help from others."


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

---Partially very accurate and partially very inaccurate---


Your Existing Situation


"Is not making any progress, but unwilling to put any further effort into the situation. Seeking more comfortable conditions where very little is required of him." ---Very accurate---


Your Stress Sources


"Not a team player and is unwilling to be involved in most activities. In the past he was over involved and now emotionally drained. Due to his fear of over involvement, he now chooses to remain uninvolved with the activities around him. " ---Crazy accurate---


Your Restrained Characteristics


"Feels he is not receiving his fair share and is unable to rely on anyone for support or sympathy. He keeps his emotions bottled up, leaving him quick to take offense to small things. He tries to make the best of his situation."
---Very inaccurate---

"Believes his hopes and dreams are realistic and sticks to them stubbornly, even though circumstances are forcing him to compromise. Very precise in the qualities he seeks in a partner." ---Very inaccurate---


Your Desired Objective


Willing to put aside his own ambitions and goals in order to gain the comfort and security he craves and live a low-key life. ---Very accurate---


Your Actual Problem


Is afraid he will be held back from obtaining the things he wants leading him to act out with a hectic intensity.
---I don't even...---


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

*Ehhh, maybe. But this seems pretty general. Could probably apply to most people.

Your Existing Situation*

"Very emotional and artistic, enjoys being surrounded by beauty and art. Looking for a partner who always has an eye for beauty and who enjoys close, loving relationships."
*Your Stress Sources*

"Looking to stand out in the crowd and wanting to keep her rank and status. her current situation is irritating her because she can't seem to find anybody out there who values the same high standards she does. she is feeling isolated and wants to give in to her carnal urges, but can't bring herself to appear weak in the eyes of others. Wants others to see her unique qualities and character but can't stand to come off as needy, so instead she has an ""I don't care"" attitude and pushing people away. she turns her back on those who criticizes her behavior, but beneath her indifference is a person who is in desperate need of approval."
*Your Restrained Characteristics*

Current events leave her feeling forced into compromise in order to avoid being cut off from affection or future cooperation.
"Struggles to make her demands clear, but feels ignored. Feels resentful, but acts as if she doesn't care, doing what is necessary to keep peace."
"Struggles to make her demands clear, but feels ignored. Feels resentful, but acts as if she doesn't care, doing what is necessary to keep peace."
"Believes her hopes and dreams are realistic and sticks to them stubbornly, even though circumstances are forcing her to compromise. Very precise in the qualities she seeks in a partner."
"Believes her hopes and dreams are realistic and sticks to them stubbornly, even though circumstances are forcing her to compromise. Very precise in the qualities she seeks in a partner."
*Your Desired Objective*

"Longs for a loving, caring, and supportive relationship, and fanaticizes of living in perfect harmony with others. Has a strong desire for tenderness and affection and enjoys things which are artistically pleasing to the eye."
*Your Actual Problem*

"Is disappointed and let down, feels there is no point in making new goals as they will leave her feeling the same way. Looking for friendly, pleasant relationships with others, who will further develop her intellect. she tries to escape into a fantasy world where things go her way and her desires are easier to reach."
*Your Actual Problem #2*

"Impressed by unique and one of a kind things, and by people with exceptional personalities. Tries to takes the characteristics she likes in other people and apply it to herself as well as coming across as a unique individual."
- See more at: ColorQuiz.com - The free five minute personality test!


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

I was expecting the quiz to be very general where the answer can apply to almost anyone. Most of the answers though were completely, completely inaccurate.


----------



## Ode to Trees (Aug 25, 2011)

My results: 
ColorQuiz.com - The free five minute personality test!

The only true part: Your Stress Sources "Wishes for freedom and independence, free from limitations and restrictions except for the ones she choices to give himself." Only that


----------



## mjtheglitterqueen (Mar 13, 2015)

_THESE are the things I pretty much totally agree with that it says._
anything in red....explains itself; LOL


Your Existing Situation

"Is strong willed and unwilling to take advice from others; however, _finds herself currently in a dangerous situation which finding a solution should be top priority_." 
this ties in with me needing to find a better escape [which is stated below]

Your Stress Sources

"_Sensitive, gentle, and emotional; having a strong need to find some sort of magical harmony and beauty_. Artistic in nature, she longs to find a partner who finds these things important as well; however, having trouble finding such a perfect person. _Keeps a close eye on her emotions and how much of herself is given to others. she must always know where she stands with others and longs to be regarded with respect._ her taste are geared to the artistically beautiful and refined, but she can be harsh and critical of works of art and creativity. Yearns to make friends with those who can help build her intelligence and artistic ability."
What I have always longed to find in a partner...was not about artistic in nature. I was always searching for the one who made/brought/taught/shared/gave me *BALANCE*...and it took me almost 35 years to find her! (Her name is Betz). 


Your Restrained Characteristics

_Giving more than she is getting back and feels misunderstood and unappreciated. Feels she is being forced into compromising and even her close relationships leave her feeling emotional distant.

Is feeling emotionally drained from stressful and tense situations. she is in need of peace and quiet in order to overcome her lack of energy and may become irritable if she does not recover.
_
Conceited and is easily insulted. Holds back emotionally but is able to find satisfaction through sexual activity.
I'm faaaaaar from conceited & usually NOT easily insulted. I find more satisfaction IN *not* holding back my emotions; NOT through sexual activity.

Your Desired Objective

_"Has too many problems and difficulties in her life at the moment, causing reckless and foolish decisions to be made. *she needs to find a better escape before she causes her own self-destruction*_."
very.scary.how.ACCURATE.this.is.!.

Your Actual Problem

"_Her personality is such that she analyzes and examines everything with harsh judgment, which is viewed as an attitude of harsh criticism and disapproval. Fails to take into consideration all the facts when making her judgment_s. "
I waaaaay over think evvvverything; my thoughts have thoughts...when I'm analyzing & examining everything the only *HARSH* judgements I make are internally & about MYSELF. 

Your Actual Problem #2

"_Struggles with her need for respect and admiration from others; feels she needs to make a name for herself and stand out from the crowd. _she acts out by insisting she be the center of attention, and _refuses to step back, stand down, or take on a minor, insignificant role_."
My "respect/admiration" struggles stem from my "Father" issues; stepdad AND biological one. I tend to avoid being the center of attention....but I **DO** find it difficult to 'step back/stand down/OR take on roles that I feel are insignificant towards The BIGGER pictures in my Life.


erc2:


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm wondering if this is the Forer effect, but I find the results to be quite accurate. 

*Your Existing Situation*

"Is strong willed and unwilling to take advice from others; however, finds himself currently in a dangerous situation which finding a solution should be top priority."

*Your Stress Sources*

"Needs to meet people who have the same high principals and values as himself, but finds the need unfulfilled. His need to feel dominate and superior leaves him feeling isolated and does not allow for him to give freely of himself. He would like to surrender and let go, but sees that as a weakness he must not give in to. Holding back will allow him to stand out for the crowd and earn a higher status, recognized by others as unique and important."

*Your Restrained Characteristics*

His confidence is low but he is unable to admit that is the reason for his avoidance of conflict. Feels it is a situation out of his control and he is making the best of it.

Is feeling emotionally drained from stressful and tense situations. He is in need of peace and quiet in order to overcome his lack of energy and may become irritable if he does not recover.

"Although he feels isolated and alone, he is afraid of forming deep, meaningful relationships. Is conceited and is easily offended."

*Your Desired Objective*

"Makes spontaneous, irrational, and sudden decisions in order to escape his current problems and difficulties."

*Your Actual Problem*

"Feeling unimportant in this current situation, and is looking for different conditions where he will be able to better prove his worth and importance."


----------



## Indigosheep (Aug 15, 2014)

*Your Existing Situation*

"Very emotional and artistic, enjoys being surrounded by beauty and art. Looking for a partner who always has an eye for beauty and who enjoys close, loving relationships."

*Your Stress Sources*

"Looking to stand out in the crowd and wanting to keep her rank and status. her current situation is irritating her because she can't seem to find anybody out there who values the same high standards she does. she is feeling isolated and wants to give in to her carnal urges, but can't bring herself to appear weak in the eyes of others. Wants others to see her unique qualities and character but can't stand to come off as needy, so instead she has an ""I don't care"" attitude and pushing people away. she turns her back on those who criticizes her behavior, but beneath her indifference is a person who is in desperate need of approval."

*Your Restrained Characteristics*

Current events leave her feeling forced into compromise in order to avoid being cut off from affection or future cooperation.

He is being forced to be happiness and pleasure on hold for new due to her limiting circumstances.

Applies tough standards to her potential partner and demands an unrealistic perfection in her sex life.

"Although she feels isolated and alone, she is afraid of forming deep, meaningful relationships. Is conceited and is easily offended."

*Your Desired Objective*

Is extremely determined to make her presence known as an important part of any team. she is flexible and able to do what is necessary to stand out from the crowd. Is willing to overcome any conflicts and difficulties that may stand in her way.

*Your Actual Problem*

"Has been disappointed and let down, believes it is pointless to come up with new goals as they will most likely disappoint as well. Needs to be recognized and respected, but is worried about the future. Reacts by avoiding situations where she will be criticizes or others will attempt to influence her. Tries to take charge of the situation by controlling the details and strengthen her position. "

*Your Actual Problem #2*

"Needs to be viewed and respected as an outstanding individual, in order to build her self-esteem and self-worth. Resists any type of weakness and sets high standards for himself."


----------



## Twitch (Jun 15, 2013)

* *





*Your Existing Situation*
"Creative and emotional, looking for ways to further expand those qualities. Looking for a partner who enjoys the same activities. Seeking adventure and new and unusual activities."
*
Your Stress Sources*
Feeling empty and isolated from others and trying to bridge the gap between herself and others. Wants to live life to the fullest and experience as much as possible. she cannot stand any restrictions or obstacles put in her way and only longs to be free. 

*Your Restrained Characteristics*
"Finds satisfaction in sexual activity, but is emotionally detached which prevents her from becoming too involved."
"Struggles to make her demands clear, but feels ignored. Feels resentful, but acts as if she doesn't care, doing what is necessary to keep peace."
"He is able to find satisfaction through sexual activity, but can be restless and emotionally distant so she never really gets too involved with others."
Current events leave her feeling forced into compromise in order to avoid being cut off from affection or future cooperation.
*
Your Desired Objective*
Very active imagination and may be prone to fantasies and daydreaming. Always dreaming of interesting and exciting things to happen to her. Is a charmer and wants to be admired for that.
*
Your Actual Problem*
"Feeling held back and restricted from moving forward, looking for a solution that will give her more freedom and less obstacles."
*
Your Actual Problem #2*
"Fears she will be held back from achieving things she really wants, leading her to search endlessly for satisfaction and become involved in activities which are pointless."




Well a lot of that was freakishly accurate.

But It mentioned sexual activity twice in my restrained characteristics... I think it's accusing me of being sexually frustrated LMAO.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

It's psychological manipulation. Gah. It gives a description so vague anyone can relate to it. Ach. (And besides, sometimes I get descriptions that don't relate to me at all.)

Nonetheless, I'll take it again quickly and share if it matched me or not. I am in a particularly stressed mood, so we'll see if it can pick up my true stressors.


----------



## Tigerruss (Nov 18, 2014)

Dark and Derisive said:


> I'm wondering if this is the Forer effect, but I find the results to be quite accurate.


In my opinion the Forer effect is relied upon for most tests for personality. And the fewer categories the test has, often the more those categories have to take use of the effect.
Though it is possible that this test is highly reliant on the Forer effect, and then some people just feel it is very accurate from time to time.

I would have to say it is a collection of general statements that get pieced together based on your answer. Some people will get a lot of general statements that match them, some will not. If the test is worth anything, most people will mostly get general statements that match them.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

I take back everything I said earlier. Stupid test was too accurate.


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

I've taken the test multiple times in the past. The results have always ranged from highly inaccurate to semi-accurate but so general it could fit half the population. 

This time it was highly inaccurate. I don't think a single one of these applies to me. 

* *




*Your Existing Situation*

"Inclined to choose luxurious things, which are gratifying to the senses. Turned off by things which are tacky and tasteless."


*Your Stress Sources*


"Looking to stand out in the crowd and wanting to keep her rank and status. her current situation is irritating her because she can't seem to find anybody out there who values the same high standards she does. she is feeling isolated and wants to give in to her carnal urges, but can't bring herself to appear weak in the eyes of others. Wants others to see her unique qualities and character but can't stand to come off as needy, so instead she has an ""I don't care"" attitude and pushing people away. she turns her back on those who criticizes her behavior, but beneath her indifference is a person who is in desperate need of approval."


*Your Restrained Characteristics*


"His desire to avoid open conflict and tension forces her to put her desires on hold, even though she is feeling restrained and uneasy."


Emotionally demanding and will involve herself in close relationships but won't get too involved or give too much of himself.


"Current situation makes her feel unable to prove himself, but tries to make the best of things."


Current situations have left her feeling overwhelmed and tormented. Needs to avoid further activity or demands and concentrate on relaxing and becoming emotionally sound.


Applies tough standards to her potential partner and demands an unrealistic perfection in her sex life.


*Your Desired Objective*


Is searching for a tight relationship with passion and physical fulfillment. Is focused and driven toward physical fitness and overall well-being.


*Your Actual Problem*


"Is disappointed and let down, feels there is no point in making new goals as they will leave her feeling the same way. Looking for friendly, pleasant relationships with others, who will further develop her intellect. she tries to escape into a fantasy world where things go her way and her desires are easier to reach."


*Your Actual Problem #2*


"Impressed by unique and one of a kind things, and by people with exceptional personalities. Tries to takes the characteristics she likes in other people and apply it to herself as well as coming across as a unique individual."


----------

